# What are your most wanted for 2013?



## plymouth71

These are cars I'd REALLY like to obtain this year... but enough about me.... what about YOU? :wave:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

I want to get a good sized track setup going again,and also hoard as many different types of ho slot cars as I can afford.


Mike


----------



## hifisapi

Hey, I have some of those, the chargers, javelins, hoppers, and jeeps but sorry they are not for sale or trade.


----------



## tazman052186

I have the red dump truck.

My most wanted for 2013 is Terry Mcmillen's top fuel.


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, sure. i'll play. this was fun last year, i actually got a bunch of the cars i was looking for...










there's a couple others, like the new(ish) MatTyco yellow Camaro and white Mustang, but i already felt greedy putting this stuff up...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

P71,

Where did that AW blue Monaco cop car come from?


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> P71,
> 
> Where did that AW blue Monaco cop car come from?


that's in the new AW Ghostbusters set, I think... 

--rick

edit: linky http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVGK


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks Rick!

Freakin freakin cool.... I wanna fleet of those.


----------



## Rawafx

Here is what I'd like to get to fill spots in my collection.
T-Jet: 1411 Pontiac GTO any color, decent shape
O-Gauge: 1758 '32 Deuce Rod any color but Tan
AFX: 1758 Plymouth Cuda Funny Car Blue with white stripes
1760 '57 Chevy Nomad Blue with silver stripes
1784 G-Plus Can Am Shadow White/Blue/Red
6206 Speed Steer GMC Blazer White/Red/Orange Flames
And about 15 more......
Now Tycos I am looking for 57 different ones. I keep a notebook with pictures of each car I don't have and a listing of what I have seen them go for on EBAY.
Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink

plymouth, I have the hoppers and the yellow AFX Trans Am Firechicken.
make a reasonable offer, include shipping. you know the hoppers ain't cheap!

RAW, I have a blue Nomad, needs bumpers reafixed, but included. again, make reasonable offer, include shipping.

19401 USA


----------



## tazman052186

ParkRNDL said:


> ok, sure. i'll play. this was fun last year, i actually got a bunch of the cars i was looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a couple others, like the new(ish) MatTyco yellow Camaro and white Mustang, but i already felt greedy putting this stuff up...
> 
> --rick


I have the turbo mustang. Im also looking for more of the tyco mustangs in that body style.


----------



## Rawafx

Alpink, is it the silver striped version? I have a solid blue one.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink

oops, sorry, no silver stripes. didn't read that first time, sorry.


----------



## ParkRNDL

tazman052186 said:


> I have the turbo mustang. Im also looking for more of the tyco mustangs in that body style.


Hey taz, sent you an email. 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I just want some time to play with the cars I already have...


----------



## tazman052186

Park I dont have an emails from you.


----------



## plymouth71

alpink said:


> plymouth, I have the hoppers and the yellow AFX Trans Am Firechicken.
> make a reasonable offer, include shipping. you know the hoppers ain't cheap!
> 
> RAW, I have a blue Nomad, needs bumpers reafixed, but included. again, make reasonable offer, include shipping.
> 
> 19401 USA


Thank you Al. I have a possible deal in the works for a Hopper already, I'll be in touch on the others. anything you looking for in trade?


----------



## slotnut

*My needs*

Here are some that I would very much like to find and add to collection. 
Link of pics of wants some anyway. Please look and Lmk if u can help some in the work's. 

http://db.tt/tn8EwrIs drop box 

Slotnut


----------



## sjracer

Slotnut not as rare? Are you joking aren't those cars 1's and 0's if not prototypes in Bob's book? The Citizen's Watch Elf is hard enough to find forget the 6 wheel version. I read some where only three or four were made.


----------



## slotnut

Yeah I know SJracer but one can dream ya know.


----------



## slotnut

Hey sj 
The ones pictured are rare as crap, that's why I need them.


----------



## Rawafx

I have the Tyco cars in the first picture and I have TWO of the lighted Kenwood Porsche 962's that are red with the number 10 on them. They are different shades of Red.(picture 3) Now the others are a challenge......oh, they are NOT for sale or trade, just saying they are out there, just keep looking(and have a BIG wallet!!!)

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotnut

Thanks bob , ok now when or if I'm ever invited to your place I just drool on them.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is a picture of some of my wish list. My list is a lot longer than this. My funds are limited, and I don't want to pay a lot for what I buy, so it may take me a long time to acquire some of these.

Updated wish list pic 10/14/2013



P.S. I just saw a White/Lime Green/Orange #5 BMW M1, like one I have, sell for $92.35 on EBAY. I probably paid about $5.00 for mine many years ago.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I have a Very Small "Wish List" for 2013. All I'd like to find , are an original Aurora XL Galaxie, and the Ford Torino, in ANY Color, in decent shape, for less than an arm and a leg- LOL !
BTW- I saw that Green Torino (and Dumptruck) that Copperhead just got in a lot, and almost Fainted !  Some people have all the luck


----------



## sjracer

No apolgy needed Slotnut, I just figure you must the person who has two or three everything of else. I wouldn't mind finding a Bata Din or a Watson at fire sale prices!


----------



## TBI

Chassis' not really needed, just bodies. They don't need to be "mint" either 

I know the majority of these aren't that hard to find - they are mostly cars that I had as a kid 
- nothing I can't live without, just thought it would be cool to own them again some day if the price was right .


----------



## sethndaddy

TBI said:


> Chassis' not really needed, just bodies. They don't need to be "mint" either
> 
> I know the majority of these aren't that hard to find - they are mostly cars that I had as a kid
> - nothing I can't live without, just thought it would be cool to own them again some day if the price was right .


i think i got all of them except the one in the middle bottom


----------



## TBI

sethndaddy said:


> i think i got all of them except the one in the middle bottom


Al is checking to see what he's got, I'll let you know :thumbsup:


----------



## FastZ28

My want list is pretty short:
1 AW release 5 red 66 Nova
2 Dash-jet chassis
3 Custom resin Camaro I'm working on for a 4G, will need someone to cast it.


----------



## slotcardan




----------



## copperhead71

I'm looking for,,,a aw clear blue torino(first lap)loose or in package.


----------



## Rawafx

I just got one of the trailers from my "Holy Grail" list of HO items. It's the US-1 Tyco Trucking "Tyco Racing Team" unit. It's in near perfect shape along with the truck and motorcycle from the set. One less item on my list.......


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink

sethndaddy said:


> i think i got all of them except the one in the middle bottom


TBI, ED is a good guy. see what you guys can figure out and I'll try to fill in blanks after. I tried getting home in time to catch some natural daylight, but it got dark too fast.
you guys carry on and I'll let you know what else I have after. 
al


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

copperhead71 said:


> I'm looking for,,,a aw clear blue torino(first lap)loose or in package.


 It's $30 from JAG > http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/auto_world.htm
Or $15 if you just want the body ?


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks Ralph,they have the gran Torino packaged,or you can buy the body or chassis.This thread should be sticky at the top!cause it can help every looking for their most wanted slots.Their are no stickys in the collecting section right now.This thread can also be used for reference of cars/pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Copper I can check at Autoworld. Might be able to get it a little cheaper in the store. Im goin to try and make it there before I have to be at work.


----------



## TGM2054

I was just looking through my A/W catalog. They 're listed in there for $9.99, but when I checked the web site I didn't find any. Might be worth a call to the store.


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks tgm,auto world itself devalued the car($9)and set of six was like $60:freak:for like the past 3yrs!i saw it/them.The car itself is worth $15 to me(worth the grey chassis and tires)like the dirty dukes!just sayin.Also.......I will trade anything I have(Not that dump truck)for a AFX carprice copcar with two blue colored lenses(overheads)never seen one!!!that is my priority one car.any color car.


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks fordcowboy!Most wanted is now STICKY!!!:wave:


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> TBI, ED is a good guy. see what you guys can figure out and I'll try to fill in blanks after. I tried getting home in time to catch some natural daylight, but it got dark too fast.
> you guys carry on and I'll let you know what else I have after.
> al


Thank you sir :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

*Started My List....Again*

Here's a few I'm looking for. Don't need new perfect and can be body only. I do need 2 of the 46 Ford Conv for a project. Got plenty to trade.

-Paul


----------



## tazman052186

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a few I'm looking for. Don't need new perfect and can be body only. I do need 2 of the 46 Ford Conv for a project. Got plenty to trade.
> 
> -Paul



I have seen some of them cars in the autoworld store.


----------



## slotnut

Paul I can help u on many . Wiil ck and let u know

Ok Paul i have all vipers, blue dodge truck, blue fb mustang ,typo pu #7, yellow cop caprice, trans am. Purple porsche, blk willys, jl blue chevelle, buick maroon/blk. And blk. /Silver. 

I will get pics and pricing. What u have for trade.


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a few I'm looking for. Don't need new perfect and can be body only. I do need 2 of the 46 Ford Conv for a project. Got plenty to trade.
> 
> -Paul


Paul,

I have that #12 body in the bottom row, but it is missing the window glass. I will give it to you, just pay the price of shipping. It would be less than $2 first class. PM me if interested.

I also want several of the cars in your pics, especially the '57 Chevys.


----------



## pshoe64

vansmack2 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I have that #12 body in the bottom row, but it is missing the window glass. I will give it to you, just pay the price of shipping. It would be less than $2 first class. PM me if interested.
> 
> I also want several of the cars in your pics, especially the '57 Chevys.


That's deal too good to pass up! PM me your address and let me know the shipping cost and I'll send it your way!

Thanks Much,
Paul


----------



## slotcardan

pshoe64 said:


> That's deal too good to pass up! PM me your address and let me know the shipping cost and I'll send it your way!
> 
> Thanks Much,
> Paul


Let me know if you want me to post the decals set i have MACH 1 and Boss 351 configuration decals i made.:hat:


----------



## sethndaddy

This is my favorite ALL TIME wanted car......I never saw it. Anyone wanna trade it, I'll go 20 original tjets and 20 afx cars for it.


----------



## slotnut

Isn't it a prototype ?. I love it also if it does exist.


----------



## JordanZ870

*Ok, I'll Play Too.*

I wants dis one, any colors...

Faller track cleaner














and one of these bodies(flamethrower).....any color, finish unimportant
but not cut/folded/spindled or otherwise bent/broken.

Ford GT










Ferrari









Cobra GT









Chaparral 2F


----------



## slotcardan

In 2008 one went for 970$
http://zanzaman.blogspot.com/?m=0

Scroll top to bottom last entry.




sethndaddy said:


> This is my favorite ALL TIME wanted car......I never saw it. Anyone wanna trade it, I'll go 20 original tjets and 20 afx cars for it.


----------



## cwbam

*Nissan Calsonic AFX*

Looking for some AFX TOMY Nissan GTR SkyLine Calsonic's
TOMY Porsche 962
Jaguar Castrol
LifeLike Porsche #6

I've got some to trade, I think some have on some wanted list.


----------



## plymouth71

TBI said:


> Chassis' not really needed, just bodies. They don't need to be "mint" either
> 
> I know the majority of these aren't that hard to find - they are mostly cars that I had as a kid
> - nothing I can't live without, just thought it would be cool to own them again some day if the price was right .


I know I`ve got the purple number 2 Porsche, possibly the green one... Lemme know...


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> That's deal too good to pass up! PM me your address and let me know the shipping cost and I'll send it your way!
> 
> Thanks Much,
> Paul


I sent you PM. I need your address.


----------



## swamibob

Hey JOEZ:

Come to the Slot car show next weekend over in New Hope and I'll have one of the flamethrower bodies for you. What ya got to trade? 

Tom


----------



## JordanZ870

swamibob said:


> Hey JOEZ:
> 
> Come to the Slot car show next weekend over in New Hope and I'll have one of the flamethrower bodies for you. What ya got to trade?
> 
> Tom


No kidding?  Thank you! I have MUCH to trade. :thumbsup:
TM says NewHope slot car show is okeedoke!
Moving this conversation to PM


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> That's deal too good to pass up! PM me your address and let me know the shipping cost and I'll send it your way!
> 
> Thanks Much,
> Paul


Paul I PMed you again, but it is not showing in my sent messages. I got your PM. If you don't get mine then PM me your email address.

David


----------



## 82whiskey

joez870 said:


> I wants dis one, any colors...
> Faller track cleaner


Hey Joez,

Agree on the Faller truck. I like originals and don't usually "collect" cars that have been modified but the paint job on this one was soo nice I had to have it.










As for my would love to have list... All with cases and as close to original as possible or NOS.

All the original Wild Ones

All the Mach I Mustangs

All the 62 Ford Police cars (1552)

Any of the ealry Ford Vibs, Galaxy, Country Squires, Sunliners, Pick ups...

Playcraft Highways Impalas are pretty cool.

Lets see, anything else...


Brian


----------



## slotnut

Edited original post . 

Read my first post for u.


----------



## videojimmy

Mine is an original tyco Bobby Allison


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess the one car I want this year is an AFX TV Guide Petty Charger.
I would be happy with just the body, no windshield or bumpers...
Not even in great shape, yeah, I'd be happy....


----------



## ggnagy

Most wanted is a relative term, I could live without them but I would not mind finding:

-TycoPro Gulf Porche 917. White Boots. Had one as a kid. 
-TycoPro Chaparral 2G (white version, with wing)
-Aurora Ferrari Can Am 612
-Bachman Howmet TX (white)
-A set of t-jet indys

Think I am more interested though in trying out some brass wars vintage chassis/lexan


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not a collector, so my list is short and sweet.

I want the new Dash T Jet chassis finished, on the market, and hopefully at a price that is profitable enough for Dan to reward him for all his hard work, but affordable enough for us that we can buy a ton of them!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I have a standing order for 10,000 of them. get in line! LOL


----------



## 82whiskey

Lots of great cars listed but slotcarman just nailed it. Having a good tjet chassis readlily available will be great.

Brian


----------



## plymouth71

I'd like to add the following trailer to my list. I have never come across one except in pictures... anybody have one?


----------



## TBI

Updated list, Thanks Ed!


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> Looking for some AFX TOMY Nissan GTR SkyLine Calsonic's
> TOMY Porsche 962
> Jaguar Castrol
> LifeLike Porsche #6
> 
> I've got some to trade, I think some have on some wanted list.


Which TOMY 962 are you looking for? The red one in your picture is a TYCO. TOMY has several 962s. I have 5 myself, the red/white/blue #33, the yellow/black #7, white/blue #14, the lighted Blaupunkt, and the lighted red/yellow #17 Dunlop/Shell, and I want more.


----------



## alpink

*three wishes granted*



TBI said:


> Updated list, Thanks Ed!


I have in hand for you the R W & B Pontiac, the Green/white #2 Porsche, and in a box in the closet I have the Vega which I will find tomorrow.
I had the purple white Porsche, but cannot lay hands on it right now.
might have something else, but not saying until I am sure.


----------



## torredcuda

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess the one car I want this year is an AFX TV Guide Petty Charger.
> I would be happy with just the body, no windshield or bumpers...
> Not even in great shape, yeah, I'd be happy....


Ya,I`d like to find one of those and a Rebel Charger.I`m not huge into just collecting so I don`t need(or can afford) mint examples.Also maybe a couple more original musclecar t-jets-Charger,Mustang, Camaro etc..


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

I'd like to find the set only red Ferrari GTO and blue Ford GT Xlerators.:thumbsup:

Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> I have in hand for you the R W & B Pontiac, the Green/white #2 Porsche, and in a box in the closet I have the Vega which I will find tomorrow.
> I had the purple white Porsche, but cannot lay hands on it right now.
> might have something else, but not saying until I am sure.


Cool! No hurry Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*finally pics.*

this Vega doesn't have the wheelie bars. thought I had one with. hope you like the other two, the Pontiac DOES have wheelie bars.










there is no scratch across the roof of the Pontiac as is shown in pic. don't know what it was. maybe a fine hair? don't know.


----------



## 82whiskey

Bumpers for my 63 Buick Rivieras and Corvette Stingrays. I have two of each that are in such nice condition its ashame to let them sit there naked.

Anyone? Sell? Trade?


----------



## billcj

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to add the following trailer to my list. I have never come across one except in pictures... anybody have one?


saw a complete set with this included on the bay last night, but can't remember who had it...(it was really late at night!)
seems to me it was listed under "Vintage", not slot cars....

I'll search around a bit later and see if I can find it again....if I remember correctly, the price wasn't too bad either....


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess the one car I want this year is an AFX TV Guide Petty Charger.
> I would be happy with just the body, no windshield or bumpers...
> Not even in great shape, yeah, I'd be happy....


I have one of those mint on blister card. but sorry its not for sale or trade. Btw, I paid $75 for it about 20 years ago.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can you take the bumpers off and send it to me? Just the body. Thanks.


----------



## billcj

*here ya go plymouth71 !!*

found it !!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-20463-R...1221006242?p
t=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7df057a2

it's an auction...ends Monday

I used this site to find it again...very helpful!!http://daveshobby.net/Tjet_Slot_Car_Finder.php


----------



## plymouth71

thanks, but only want the trailer & load. I have more than enough original afx track lol


----------



## billcj

i understand...thought that might be the case, but that's the only one i've seen...seems somebody on here is interested..it's gone from $50 to $80 since i posted the link:tongue: prior to the post, there hadn't been a bid on it in three days...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Up to 152.50 now!! Dang!! I like those turn offs and the double lane offshoot too!! Whether or not it functioned like it's supposed to or not, I'm adding that set to my someday wish list!


----------



## rdm95

$340 with 6 hours to go..


----------



## pshoe64

*Updated List*










Thank you to those contributing to the cause! Updated Pics. I'll post my goodies I have to trade in the swap section this week.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> Thank you to those contributing to the cause! Updated Pics. I'll post my goodies I have to trade in the swap section this week.
> 
> -Paul


If you have got any mo to spend spend check the Evil Bay now. There are several of those JLs on there right now, both the Grand Nationals and the Chrome Blue Chevelle.

I just got me one of those Maroon Grand Nationals last week, as well as a Green one. I am up to four of them now.

You need to send me a pic of your completed Mustang.


----------



## slotnut

Pshoe confirmed 
vipers 
chevelle 
dodge trucks 
blk willys 
#7 tyco pu 
Blu tjet mustang fastback
Buicks both


----------



## tazman052186

pshoe64 said:


> Thank you to those contributing to the cause! Updated Pics. I'll post my goodies I have to trade in the swap section this week.
> 
> -Paul


I have that purple impala. I also can get some of the Autoworld cars from the Autoworld store.

P.S. plymouth71 The Autoworld store had a red dump truck there and also a few other semis.


----------



## pshoe64

vansmack2 said:


> You need to send me a pic of your completed Mustang.


Absolutely will post the finished ride. I have the front window (no idea what I used the louvers and wing on). But I'm fabricating the louvers from strip styrene and found the perfect wing from an M2 '69 Mach1. I'm running a "Racing to the Future" event at school district science fair this Saturday, so most of this week will be prepping for that.

-Paul


----------



## billcj

rdm95 said:


> $340 with 6 hours to go..


sold for $384 !!:freak:

should I ask for a commission ?? :tongue:


----------



## slotnut

*Big Ryder set MIB*



billcj said:


> sold for $384 !!:freak:
> 
> should I ask for a commission ?? :tongue:


In case anyone is interested I have a Big Ryder set mib I will sell for same . Never opened and was bought by me in nov 1983. had hooby shop owner tape along lip and he thought I was crazy but I told him I would never open it . Been tempted a few times.


----------



## TBI

8 down, 1 to go! Thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## alpink

wow, congrats. that was quick.
community working together!


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> wow, congrats. that was quick.
> community working together!


Thanks Al, it was very quick, I was kind of thinking it would be cool to pull it off within the course of a year!


Gotta love the HT community! :thumbsup:


Thanks again for all the help! 

~Jeff


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok.....if peeps is making it happen, then let ME list a few of my Most Wanted Cars for 2013.
Basically, I looking for TJets, and Bodies alone would be fine. They don't have to be perfect by any means, just runner quality and fairly intact. And the color doesn't matter either.
Sooo...without further ado, here is my wish list (all Aurora T-Jet Fords).
1.)Ford Torino #1408
2.)'67 Ford Galaxie XL500 #1386
3.)'67 Ford Thunderbird #1383
4.)'63 Ford Galaxie #1352 (Hardtop or Convert.)
5.)'63 Ford Fairlane #1353


----------



## sjracer

O.K., the three cars I most want this year are the White Afx Castrol Rallye Escort, old Afx G plus f1/indy style Bata Din and Watson.


----------



## [email protected]

Scared to post up what I want as I want many Tyco trucks, trailers and cars. 

With a new baby girl coming June 26th I'll be broke. Great reason too be broke with no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

He SHOOTS....

















He SCORES! :woohoo:

Gods, how I LOVE the German Ebay!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh!! Joez got a new toy!! Is the track ready yet??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

joez870 said:


> He SHOOTS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He SCORES! :woohoo:
> 
> Gods, how I LOVE the German Ebay!:thumbsup:


How do I say "you suck eggs" in German?? lol, nice capture Joe. I love them trucks, didn't see one of them at the slot car show today.


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> How do I say "you suck eggs" in German?? lol, nice capture Joe. I love them trucks, didn't see one of them at the slot car show today.


"Sie saugen Eier." lol

I have been on the hunt for one of these track cleaning trucks (faller)
for several years. only 96 Euros shipped! I know some of you may
gasp at the price but there are only a very small handful of 
production slot cars that I would ever pay that much for. 


Given the rarity of these trucks in this part of the world, I feel that
it was worth the coin. Fortunately, there are no rare color "must have"
Aurora Tjet cars any where on my list.:thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob

Hey Joe: 

You gotta bring that over some Saturday night and show it off. call me sometime.

Tom


----------



## vansmack2

*Fulfilled a most wanted and got a bonus*

I have wanted the Green BWM 320i #17 car for quite a few years. There were supposed two versions released regular TOMY Turbo version, and a TOMY Turbo lighted version. I don't have Bob Beers book yet to verify info about these, but I know most I see on EBAY usually go for around $100 or more. I saw these two cars, the #8760 Lime Green #17 Demon Beamer, and the #8762 USA Corvette on EBAY without many bids, and low shipping cost. I decided to put a bid for $60 using Myibidder. I ended up getting both cars for a total of $40.75 including shipping. Can you say score! Both cars needed pickup shoes, and the Corvette needed rear tires, but that was minor details. The BMW does have a broken center post on the passenger side, but I am ok with that.

So far this year has been good to me for slot car acquisitions.

I will be buying the Bob Beers book soon if they still have it at my favorite Hobby Shop.


----------



## tjetjunkman

I need two tyco front bumper grilles for the chevy truck.





tjetjunkman


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vansmack2 said:


> I will be buying the Bob Beers book soon if they still have it at my favorite Hobby Shop.
> 
> [/IMG]


email Bob, he may have a copy to sell ya. He did have some damaged books...RM


----------



## Gear Head

I've been trying to find two Lionel Mercedes. I want to convert both to tjets; one as a coupe, the other as a convertible.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

TBI said:


> 8 down, 1 to go! Thanks guys! :wave:


These aren't mint, but I still have them, no use for them.
You interested in any tradin? Won't take much.










Rich


----------



## plymouth71

I'd like one of he doesn't take both!


----------



## Gear Head

Gear Head said:


> I've been trying to find two Lionel Mercedes. I want to convert both to tjets; one as a coupe, the other as a convertible.


Anyone


----------



## pshoe64

vansmack2 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I have that #12 body in the bottom row, but it is missing the window glass. I will give it to you, just pay the price of shipping.


As promised, here's the work on the #12 Mustang. I have the louvers done, built from strip styrene and I canabalized the wing from an M2 die cast. I still need to paint the louvers, but it came out way better than I could have hoped. Thanks to Vansmack for the body, that was 99% of the goal right off the bat!

-Paul


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> These aren't mint, but I still have them, no use for them.
> You interested in any tradin? Won't take much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

*A Couple of Hours Later*

Here she is, painted and ready for some laps.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The louvers look better than the stock ones!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some crafty work P64... :thumbsup::thumbsup:RM


----------



## vansmack2

The louvers sure did come out nice. It is great to see the finished product, especially since I would probably never have used it.


----------



## RiderZ

Just picked up two must have AFX cars.The white Javelin & yellow Vette.I have two of the Vettes.That car brings back good memories.







[/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

*Pics*

Here's the Javelin & Corvette.


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> Here's the Javelin & Corvette.


They look good.

I am looking for both those #21 Javelins. The problem is I am looking to get them at a decent price, and have not found any for around $20 or so yet. I think I have spent enough in the last month or so, so I had better stop looking for now.

I have an AFX Petty Charger on the way that I got for $45 shipped, which is the best I have seen for a while. since my only real source is EBAY that makes it hard.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Oh, THAT Corvette..... nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think you're on to something vansmack.. You know when you aren't "looking" they'll surely show up. Most excellent strategy!!  :lol:


----------



## plymouth71

TBI said:


> PM sent :thumbsup:


Any scraps on this dealio???


----------



## RiderZ

*2 of'em*

Just picked up another Vette off eBay.Its the one in the case.Its never been run & in mint condition.One to run & one to collect.


----------



## plymouth71

Well... One Down. Unfortunately my biggest enemy right now is $$$. My Canadian Dollar is slipping against the Greenback and Shipping costs are going up. I'll have to sell some more customs. Luckily... I have a couple nearing completion.


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think you're on to something vansmack.. You know when you aren't "looking" they'll surely show up. Most excellent strategy!!  :lol:


Yes, but I won't know since I am not looking.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll keep an eye open for them, and let you know if I run across 'em. I'm sure others will help too. Oh, and you can still look, just not for them!


----------



## vansmack2

Actually I have still been looking some. That is how a came across an AFX Petty Charger with free shipping, Buy It Now for $45. I bought it.


----------



## tazman052186

Was someone looking for this car here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...181099512613?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a2a5f4325

Might not be the right chassis your wanting but its the right body.


----------



## vansmack2

tazman052186 said:


> Was someone looking for this car here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...181099512613?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a2a5f4325
> 
> Might not be the right chassis your wanting but its the right body.


I wanted the #75 version, and that is the #57. I don't know if anyone else wanted it though. I picked up the #75 recently, and have updated my pick.

Only two and a half months into the year and I have already got 7 cars off the list I posted plus a few others not posted.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Tyco #75 Nissan version? RM


----------



## pshoe64

Here are the 2 Tomy AFX versions.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> Here are the 2 Tomy AFX versions.
> 
> -Paul


Those are the two I have. I wish they were the lighted version, but the are just the regular version.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's my friend Larry's....


----------



## swamibob

Ouch! I hate when that happens. 
Must've been some quality crash!

Tom


----------



## FastZ28

plymouth71 said:


> Well... One Down. Unfortunately my biggest enemy right now is $$$. My Canadian Dollar is slipping against the Greenback and Shipping costs are going up. I'll have to sell some more customs. Luckily... I have a couple nearing completion.


Just saw this on epay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Racin-Hopper-Slot-Car-/230945851004?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35c572067c


----------



## slotnut

Ply71 I have one to trade whatcha got ti swap?

Slotnut


----------



## pshoe64

*New Update*

Lots of trading (Thanks Slotnut and SJracer!), here's the updated list.
The HT family here is awesome. I can't get to shows much, but the network here is fantastic! Still have a couple of the items on the list pending trades, will update as those develop.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's got to be the most messed up game of tic tac toe I've ever seen Paul!!! Is that the Kentucky version? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's got to be the most messed up game of tic tac toe I've ever seen Paul!!! Is that the Kentucky version? :tongue: :lol:


Yeah, but there is a bingo in that second row.


----------



## pshoe64

Surely I'm not the only guy old enough to remember "Toss-Across"?
I know, I know, Don't call me Shirley....

Here's the new update, cars removed, a couple added.

You guys are great!
-Paul


----------



## swivel

Some nice cars, Sucks to be down under in NZ. Looking for the rear wing for the AFX Williams Bata Din. Got the car here without a wing on it and would love to complete the car.


----------



## sjracer

Oh, I remember Toss a Cross. It sucked when you hit the thing with the little bean bag and it spun to the other person's symbol.


----------



## plymouth71

plymouth71 said:


> Well... One Down. Unfortunately my biggest enemy right now is $$$. My Canadian Dollar is slipping against the Greenback and Shipping costs are going up. I'll have to sell some more customs. Luckily... I have a couple nearing completion.



Well, I received a surprise today, Thank you Rich ! He sent me my "Money Order" Special Delivery via Supercharged Diesel Drag Truck! One of these arrived on my doorstep yesterday.










I also received This, one of the TOMY Police Cars, but it is another variation I did not have. 










Still trying to track down a variation of the black and white car with the Solid Red overheads.

Thank you to everyone here helping each other out. This thread is working way better than I could have ever hoped!


----------



## rodstrguy

Paul, 

I know I have the two '57s and the BTF Ford as spares brand new in sealed cubes, possibly the orange Nova too, whatta ya have for trades? Mainly looking for T-Jet stuff.


----------



## vansmack2

plymouth71 said:


> Well, I received a surprise today, Thank you Rich ! He sent me my "Money Order" Special Delivery via Supercharged Diesel Drag Truck! One of these arrived on my doorstep yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received This, one of the TOMY Police Cars, but it is another variation I did not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to track down a variation of the black and white car with the Solid Red overheads.
> 
> Thank you to everyone here helping each other out. This thread is working way better than I could have ever hoped!


I am going to buy one myself. If I come across one for you I will post the info here. I bid on a sealed TOMY Turbo pack that had the black/yellow #10 Corvette, this Police body, and the green/white #10 300ZX body, but was outbid. keep watching EBAY.


----------



## vansmack2

Japanese release TOMY Police car on EBAY now, Buy It Now $30. Location Japan, so shipping is $17.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-AFX-HO...190826700609?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6e285f41


----------



## plymouth71

vansmack2 said:


> Japanese release TOMY Police car on EBAY now, Buy It Now $30. Location Japan, so shipping is $17.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-AFX-HO...190826700609?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6e285f41


This is the one I`m looking for.


----------



## copperhead71

Slotcar central also has that car for sale(3).


----------



## vansmack2

plymouth71 said:


> This is the one I`m looking for.


That is why I posted it. I don't know if the price is too high for you though. I should have one coming soon at about half that price.


----------



## sethndaddy

i got these for you Paul, if your interested, free shipping. the tjets both have their original chassis unrun. the roadrunners have pullback chassis. one extra pullback chassis included.
Pm me for payment info.


----------



## David S

I am still looking for a Autoworld Xtraction 2005 Ford GT in dark blue with white stripes.I am not sure but I believe that it has a lighted chassis.Does anybody have one for sale?

David S


----------



## pshoe64

A few more knocked off the list. Thanks to SethDaddy and CWBam.
Thanks Guys! And I have a source for the MicroScalectrix Focus cars, just need to make some dollars available. Guess I need to quit hitting Micky-D's.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*'46 Ford for Paul*



pshoe64 said:


> A few more knocked off the list. Thanks to SethDaddy and CWBam.
> Thanks Guys! And I have a source for the MicroScalectrix Focus cars, just need to make some dollars available. Guess I need to quit hitting Micky-D's.
> 
> -Paul


 Hey Paul, you can pick up that JL X-Traction '46 Ford from Bad L's for a pretty good price NOS > JL "Back to the Future" ' 46 Ford


----------



## pshoe64

Many thanks Ralph for the link. The TM is gonna kill me. Actually she's pretty cool about the car thing and races the cars with me and the kids. The 46 Fords are a project for her actually. She asked if I can make the cars from Grease. The Fords are perfect starting points for Kinickie's Greased Lightning convertible. I have one in process and wanted a spare in case I screw something up. And I will make sure to cast some before I start the painting process.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bump bump!! Not locked, just buried sjracer... It's still here!


----------



## vansmack2

I have been regularly updating my wish list picture on page 2 of this thread. I have done fairly good this year. I got many items on my wish list, as well as quite a few that were not shown on that list. I have a few more cars on there way, and will post a pic of them and a few other recent purchases in the recent acquisitions thread once they arrive.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool vansmack.. Please feel free to bump this thread if it starts slipping into the cracks. I had to dig to find it! :freak:


----------



## pshoe64

Here's my update as well. Thanks to everyone that's been helping find the items from earlier lists!

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool vansmack.. Please feel free to bump this thread if it starts slipping into the cracks. I had to dig to find it! :freak:


Slotcarman, I have now bookmarked the thread so that I can easily find it.

Maybe at the end of the year I will post pics of cars I got that were not shown on my list picture.


----------



## copperhead71

That was weird that this thread that I asked to be made sticky back on page 3 of this thread,had been made sticky,then became unstickyed,,,,probaly by making a couple of other good threads sticky,then went back to its original place a few pages back:drunk:Glad to see its in a good place now back to sticky:thumbsup:At least till the end of the year:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Then we can do it all over again


----------



## copperhead71

Do it now! 2014 calendars are out now.


----------



## plymouth71

Im only looking for this one now....
























I dont care if its loose or not, not even if it has a chassis, but Id like to find this car. I have other colors, but Id like this cause it sorta matches this:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

deleted


----------



## vansmack2

I did pretty good on my wish list this year. I also got quite a few cars that were not on my posted wish list. It is time for a 2014 wish list thread. How did the rest of you do?

This is my updated pic of my 2013 wish list.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

for the guys looking for tyco's send me a list I have 2-300 duplicates I can dig through


----------



## cwbam

*Tomy Police , yellow FireBird , AFX Matador*

Tomy Police nice 1979-001

yellow FireBird driver window post dirty ect..., 

AFX Matador no rear bumper , little bow in passenger post

maybe trade for a few chassis?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

What kind of chassis?

I'm interested...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have stickied the "Most Wanted 2014" thread.. Please post new "wants" there. It's time for y'all to make a new list for the new year!!


----------



## vansmack2

Thanks slotcarman.


----------

